# My Black 33 GTR



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

This is the first time I have posted pics of my GTR on here, I have owned it for 2 years but it spent 11 months on and off at Rising Sun Performance having rebuild/repair work done, after a tensioner failed on the cam belt bending some valves. Cutting a very long story short I had to replace the all ready forged internals with all new. DOH! 
It's now just about how I like it, I have just replaced the Nismo Gmax 2 clutch with an OS multi plate racing clutch, I also have an Apexi FC and a Skylab TSC to fit in the next couple of weeks. The only thing I haven't changed is the Turbos, injectors and fuel rail. Anyway I hope you like the pics, yes I know I forgot to put the ariel down :squintdan 



























































































Some history of the car if your interested of course 
1995 R33 Nissan Skyline GT-R v-spec


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice car dude hope you can enjoy it now for a while after all that garage time


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice..... love the stripe,
Did you put it on .... if so..... where did you get it from. ??/


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

The stripe was put on in Japan, but I did repair about half of it, it was coming away, you can get the red, silver or white from Halfrauds


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice, i do like black R33`s:smokin:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

wow!!!! perfect R33 mate!!!
I like stripe


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Stunning mate, sit's lovely :smokin:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Very very nice car you have there mate.
Got it spot on.


----------



## MARKS FOOT (May 1, 2006)

HOLY **** ! i love it mate , one of the best 33's ive seen !


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i just had a sex-wee:chuckle:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice
I like the stripe


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

R32 and R33's should be black, they just bring out the muscular shape the best. Hope you enjoy her on the road after all that work...very nice!


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, I like the stripe as well it breaks the car up a bit, photos especially as it's very hard to capture the curves on a black car. :chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks stunning. The strip just sets the car off. It looks much better than the big nismo one imo.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Very nice and stealth looking GTR:smokin: 
Must hurry up and put some alloys on ours to compare!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

~Gold Ultralite Nurs on a black 33 :bowdown1:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks awesome! :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

A really gorgeous example


----------



## David88 (Nov 19, 2006)

bloody gorgeous ;-)


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Lovely mate !

I really like the 33's when they have deep sideshirts like that.


----------



## dc_gtr (Nov 23, 2006)

Great 33


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

look very nice.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Stunning 
What side skirts are those?
And are they work rims?
Looks gorgeous mate


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

dc_gtr where did you get the rabbid Grrr for your avatar


----------



## S GTR (Apr 1, 2006)

:smokin: Absolutely loving it:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

My R33 GTRV is Red but this made me think about a respray.

Love the wholeness about it


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks you lot 

The wheels are Ultralite WP-755-NURBURGRING 18x9.5 with 22 offset.
I love gold wheels on black Skylines 32, 33 or 34 they look awsome.



[N1ZMO] said:


> Stunning
> What side skirts are those?
> And are they work rims?
> Looks gorgeous mate


If your refering to the wheels from the webby they were Work rims.
The Skirts and spats are Altia N1, here a pic of the same kit on a white GTR you can see it better I think..


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

your car looks menacing and intimidating.
not sure about the stripe though, got any
shots from under the bonnet?


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice R33! the BBS Gold wheels suit her very well! by the way , what is the small sticker below the GTR logo? can't figure out what it stand for....


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

u lucky barsteward...lovely 33 you got yourself mate!a credit!!


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

mana_r32 said:


> what is the small sticker below the GTR logo? can't figure out what it stand for....


It's an Altia badge, it says 'Nissan Altia Racing Team' 

See what I can do on the engine bay shot.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

amazing 33 mate, is that a Mine's 33 or just the sticker, your car is amazing


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

very nice:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

gold rims really set it off aswel:flame:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

come on engine bay pics now please! Said it before, very sexy 33!


----------

